# Is a Yamaha 6hp 4stroke enough



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

motor for a 14 foot weilded jon boat weighing 365lbs, me 160lbs couple of my kids 110 lbs batteries, bow mounted trolling motor and stuff unsure of that weight? Not looking to fly like a bass boat but get around ok without killing the motor.
Thanks


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ATB said:


> motor for a 14 foot weilded jon boat weighing 365lbs, me 160lbs couple of my kids 110 lbs batteries, bow mounted trolling motor and stuff unsure of that weight? Not looking to fly like a bass boat but get around ok without killing the motor.
> Thanks


 I would go with a 10 hp min.That would get you around but not fast.6 hp may be ok for small lake or ponds.If you river fish you may have a problem with a 6 hp,Mich


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

9.9 hp min would look to a 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke in that boat would be the one I would have . you will always wish you had more if you get the six hp motor. k8vol steve.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I would look at what the max HP rating on the boat is, and stay somewhat close to that. With a load the 6 will not plane that boat. Bite the bullet and get a motor that is geared to your boat. You will never be sorry.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

If a 6 is all you can afford, save a little longer and buy something a little bigger. However a 6hp will beat the heck out of rowing any day. Might not be much faster than rowing but at least you'll have the energy to make a few cast when you get there.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

I am going to be fishing inland lakes mostly in bald mountain rec area or waterloo rec area. Lake Orion or a trip to Houghton lake will be the largest lakes I will hit. I am looking at a used boat and the 6hp is what is on it. I already inquired about swaping out the 2005 6hp 4 stroke for a new 15hp and that took it from $3k to $5k and change big percentage move.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a Johnson 2-stroke 6 on a 14 ft. aluminum and it went about 35 mph. i don't know if it would suffice for a fast current river, but it was great for all the inland lakes around here, SE MI! It worked a-ok for the Grand River, up by rt 66.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Roosevelt said:


> I had a Johnson 2-stroke 6 on a 14 ft. aluminum and it went about 35 mph. i don't know if it would suffice for a fast current river, but it was great for all the inland lakes around here, SE MI! It worked a-ok for the Grand River, up by rt 66.



Really? 35?


As stated above by others... I might try to find a boat with a bigger motor if you plan on fishing with any kind of load in the boat.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Roosevelt said:


> I had a Johnson 2-stroke 6 on a 14 ft. aluminum and it went about 35 mph. i don't know if it would suffice for a fast current river, but it was great for all the inland lakes around here, SE MI! It worked a-ok for the Grand River, up by rt 66.


 :lol: come on


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

According to my gps and depth finders w' myself and gear on board on a smooth lake it went 35. w' 2 or 3 people it dropped down to 25 or 30. It planed out just fine and everything. my uncle used the boat and motor combo for many years before me, I used it for about 6 years and my kids F in Law is still using it.

I didn't think my word would be contested, but whatever. If you wanna bigger motor get one. LOL!


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Roosevelt said:


> According to my gps and depth finders w' myself and gear on board on a smooth lake it went 35. w' 2 or 3 people it dropped down to 25 or 30. It planed out just fine and everything. my uncle used the boat and motor combo for many years before me, I used it for about 6 years and my kids F in Law is still using it.
> 
> I didn't think my word would be contested, but whatever. If you wanna bigger motor get one. LOL![/
> 
> ...


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a 14 foot aluminum.

Last year, I had a 15 hp 2-stroke Johnson on it. Top speed with only me in the boat was around 25 mph. Not sure how the other guy would get 35 mph out of a 6 - cannot be possible.

This fall, I sold that motor and put a 4 hp 2 stroke mariner on it. Would not even plane out with me alone in it, let alone 2 more buddies with me. Way to slow with the 4 hp. Also, the 4 hp was a 1-cylinder engine and vibrated the boat a bit when running - I didn't like that.

Now I have a 9.9 Mercury 4 stroke. Not sure of the speed, but gets on plane with me and 1 other guy and is really quiet. This motor is a 2 cylinder and is really smooth, not much vibration at all.

My recommendation: Get a 4 stroke with a 2 cylinder engine. I think you have to get at least an 8 hp to get into a 2 cylinder. 

The mercury 8 and 9.9 four strokes have the shifter built right into the tiller handle, which is also a nice feature.

Just my 2 cents.

Rich


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

While it is not exact this will give you an idea ???

Just punch in your numbers /desired speed and will give you HP needed to reach that speed... 

http://www.oceanskiffjournal.com/SubscriberContent/Services/Apps/BoatHPEstimator.aspx
----------------
ATB: based on your #'s (700 lbs total, give or take) your speed with a 6 hp will be 6 MPH.. But that # is based on the boat getting on plane and that is questionable ???
-------------------
Richie: is about right on with the #'s. 400lb with a 15hp will run 24 mph..
-------------------
for a 6 hp to reach 35 mph total weight is 135 lbs(boat motor fuel passengers).... So yes it is possible.:coolgleam


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

malainse said:


> While it is not exact this will give you an idea ???
> 
> Just punch in your numbers /desired speed and will give you HP needed to reach that speed...
> 
> ...


Thats kinda cool to see.Mich


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

Great stuff thanks for all the help. I think I am going to keep looking at go a different route.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I don't normally doubt peoples word, but there is NO WAY a 6 hp Johnson will push a 14' boat to 35 mph. Not possible. My 14' narrow beam aluminum boat with a Merc 9.8 would only do 18 mph with just me in it. Sea Nympho's 15'2" flat bottom with a Merc 25 will do 28 mph with two guys and gear.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

ATB wrote I am going to be fishing inland lakes mostly in bald mountain rec area or waterloo rec area


One thing you may be overlooking is a lot of small lakes have horse power restrictions of less than 10hp! So if you get a 15hp you may want to shop around eBay and find yourself 9.9 hp top for her!


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

my 14.5' with the 55 on is gonna fly this spring if his is doing 35


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

yellowbelly80 wrote "my 14.5' with the 55 on is gonna fly this spring if his is doing 35" 
Don't be picking on those Fountains and Cigarettes


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a 14' Deep V that goes 325#, with a battery and trolling motor and plywood floors in it. It actually planes better with my 50# kid on the front seat and on a new prop on the 15 horse 2 stroke we once flirted with 20 mph. With an adult in the front it's more like 11-13 mph. 

Nice part is that's dead calm to 2' chop - I don't need to lift.

My depth finder says my Four Winns can go 62.6 mph. :evil: But it's got 254 more horse power than a 6 horse....


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

ATB said:


> I am going to be fishing inland lakes mostly in bald mountain rec area or waterloo rec area. Lake Orion or a trip to Houghton lake will be the largest lakes I will hit. I am looking at a used boat and the 6hp is what is on it. I already inquired about swaping out the 2005 6hp 4 stroke for a new 15hp and that took it from $3k to $5k and change big percentage move.


My dad fished Houghton Lake in a 14' StarCraft w/ a 6hp Johnson 2 stroke for years. Caught a lot of pike.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I got a wide 14 foot powered by a 15 4 stroke and with all the stuff, floor, livewell, batteries, trolling motors, etc. I can hit 20mph when i'm by myself. I'm looking to buy a 25 hp 4 stroke or trade a 2004 15 4 stroke plus cash. Just throwing it out there.


----------

